# Starting search for a puppy...



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

You can go ahead and put your application in with a local rescue. From what I have heard, they do not always list the puppies on their web site, so they may have available puppies. Good luck.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

definitely fill out applications at several rescues and get on their puppy list, it may take a little while but it is great that you want to rescue!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Where are you located??? I know the rescue here in North Texas has two pups listed and our members that work with Dirk's Fund recently had pups. There are lots of rescue people here that could probably give you recommendations and know much more than I do.


----------



## aflotkoe (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I am located in lower Michigan.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

if you want to road trip, I know my rescue has pups, goldenrecovery.org but you would have to be approved and they would prob find someone to do a homevisit up there, check out the site if you are interested


----------

